# ? about Ontario rut this year, when?



## hoytmaster82 (Aug 31, 2010)

I heard the same thing about the rut this year.My friends and I have been talking about this with a lot of different people and they all say the same thing. they say it has to do with the moon phases this year witch is about a week to two weeks behind.This is just us talking we could be way wrong just want you to know your not the only one thinking this. well good luck this year.


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

heard/ read the same thing, second full moon, puts the peak of the rut around nov 24


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

what about the phooperiod theory?


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I saw a fair bit of activity around oct 28,29. I saw a great buck fight around 26th or so. Things went cold over the haloween weekend. I went out last night and all hell broke loose. I saw 4 bucks but the one I wanted got pulled away by another buck that I passed on. He was following a doe right in but the 8 pointer got his attention and away they went. Lots of grunting this year. I have heard 3 seperate bucks grunting including the big on yesterday.
I am kicking myself for passing on a buck on 0ct 29. 4 or 5 1/2 yrs old, wide long beams but the tines were all 7" or less....so I thought at the time...they get longer every day i think about passing on the shot. 8 yrds would have been a chip shot.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm seeing the bucks run around early morning. I'm thinking that the chasing is just starting the last few days in my neck of the woods. So in maybe a week or two or so they start to lock down. All I know is that the buck I shot did not have much going on in his tarsal glands. My buddy shot a bruiser 160 class an hour North of me on the same Halloween night and his bucks tarsals were on full bore.
Dave, passing on bucks like that will drive you crazy. I missed a 150 class in 2008. 2 days later I let an easy 120" go, he was probably higher, at 25 yards with my mind on that brute. I'm still kicking myself.


----------

